# vba Find a word in a string and delete rest of string



## Peterfc2 (Jan 2, 2023)

My rows of text are in column B

Subs - Richard Baker, Pharrell Brown, Callum Leigh. Not used - Charlie Russell, Jack Burrows. 

I want to delete this bit.
Not used - Charlie Russell, Jack Burrows. 

So I get just
Subs - Richard Baker, Pharrell Brown, Callum Leigh.


----------



## mumps (Jan 2, 2023)

It would be easier to help if you could use the XL2BB add-in (icon in the menu) to attach a screenshot (not a picture) of your sheet. Alternately, you could upload a copy of your file to a free site such as www.box.com or www.dropbox.com. Once you do that, mark it for 'Sharing' and you will be given a link to the file that you can post here. Explain in detail what you want to do referring to specific cells, rows, columns and sheets using a few examples from your data (de-sensitized if necessary).


----------

